# I Am Not Making This Up



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi guys,
As many of you guys know, I have been very fortunate getting deals. About 2 months ago, a guy on craigslist wanted to giveaway machinery to non-profits.  I explained I wasn't a non-profit, but wanted to eventually share my workshop with others, especially folks who might otherwise never have the chance to use such machinery.

Then, as the weeks went by, I forgot about that guy, and bought my $450 Bridgeport.
With the Bridgeport in my little garage, I now really have no space.

Then, today, the guy contacted me, and told me he wanted to give me the machinery, a Walker Turner radial drill, a 18" Craftsman bandsaw, and a Diamond horizontal mill.

Here are pics:







This really ****** me off.  I had made up my mind to not get anymore machines, then this happens.

Btw, I asked to get a side view of the bandsaw, but the guy said he wasn't hone this weekend.  I then sent him a pic of this, asking if it looked like the same model, and he said yes.


I have a Taiwanese 14" bandsaw I was thinking of keeping to cut wood, and I have a 12" Craftsman bandsaw that I was going to use for metal.

Now, I am considering getting rid of them for the 18".  Ugh.  More moving and selling.

I also have my $100 Benchmaster horizontal mill.  Compared to the Diamond, it looks like a toy.  The benchmaster probably weighs 170 lbs, but is nice that I can plop it on top of a workbench to save space.  I wanted a horizontal mill sick I really want to make gears to sell online.  Ugh, now I have to decide if I can really benefit from the Diamond that would take up more space, but definitely be more rigid.

I told the guy I wasn't interested in the radial drill (I already have an Atlas floor drill).

He told me of I took the bandsaw and mill, he'd throw in a free Procunier tapping head.

He said he is getting rid of the machines since he originally got them to restore,  but now doesn't have the time or space to do that.

Btw, since I have a million milling cutters with a 1" arbor for my little Benchmaster, I think the Diamond's arbor size would determine yey or ney.

Also, here is a pic of the same model 12" bandsaw that I was hoping to make mine look like.  I have same cast iron pedestal as well.  I even contacted the owner in the past, and found out from him what kind of paint he used to make that gloss.  I was planning on making me awesome, but the 18" bandsaw would definitely cut through metal easier.



If you were me, what would you do?
Btw, this is why my workshop isn't ready.  I keep on unexpectantly adding or changing machines due super deals I stumble upon.

Thanks guys


----------



## microshop dinker (Apr 6, 2019)

Be his and your own hero; take them and at least make temp space for them while you develop a "long term plan". Perhaps a once in a lifetime deal; jump on it then have fun sorting it out.   Sammy


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Apr 6, 2019)

Also, drop that Walker Turner off and I'll stick it in the shop. ~3,000 miles - you could be here and back in a week


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 6, 2019)

I have a Diamond mill and I really like it- wouldn't mind another 
Plus I'm close to you 
Mark


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 6, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> I have a Diamond mill and I really like it- wouldn't mind another
> Plus I'm close to you
> Mark


Mark, what city are you in, just in case


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 6, 2019)

microshop dinker said:


> Be his and your own hero; take them and at least make temp space for them while you develop a "long term plan". Perhaps a once in a lifetime deal; jump on it then have fun sorting it out.   Sammy


Sammy, thanks for the feedback.  I asked the owner if he would mind if I took the radial drill press and offered it to my friend who has a machinery transportation business as payment for dropping off machinery at my place.  The owner was cool with that.  I told him that before I commit, I need to first see the machines in person.  I am trying to delay saying yes or no too soon, but still seem serious with the owner.


----------



## microshop dinker (Apr 6, 2019)

Susan in SanFran...good choice on which piece to keep.  Love the size of the table.  Sammy


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 6, 2019)

microshop dinker said:


> Susan in SanFran...good choice on which piece to keep.  Love the size of the table.  Sammy


Yes, it is a rather "manly" machine ;-)


----------



## darkzero (Apr 6, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> If you were me, what would you do?



If I were you I would trade bodies with me so I could enjoy all that luck & generosity you are receiving! Being Wonder Woman would be cool! But then again if I were you then problem solved already.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 6, 2019)

darkzero said:


> If I were you I would trade bodies with me so I could enjoy all that luck & generosity you are receiving! Being Wonder Woman would be cool! But then again if I were you then problem solved already.


LOL!


----------



## chips&more (Apr 6, 2019)

Just curious? Have you turned on any of your machines yet? Made anything? Have you even made a chip and or spark with any of your machines? Or are you still in the heavy metal collecting mode? Maybe be a machine dealer instead?


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 6, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Just curious? Have you turned on any of your machines yet? Made anything? Have you even made a chip and or spark with any of your machines? Or are you still in the heavy metal collecting mode? Maybe be a machine dealer instead?


I've taken a welding class, and a lathe class where I did stuff.  I also have used my wood lathe and metal bandsaws and grinder.  I did not intend to go into dealer mode.  With my rheumatoid arthritis,  a lot of times I am not feeling great, and can't move heavy stuff by myself and have to find people to help.  Hense, I am taking forever making my workshop.  However, that's part of why this is MY hobby - I can take as long as I want and have no one to answer to.  Also, my 20 yr old daughter moved to Atlanta, and I ended it with the guy I was dating for the last 5 years. My 11 yr old  son isn't manly enough or have enough common sense to help, lol.  I do have a shop crane, but the things I want to move to organize my shop, like my Bridgeport, require 2 people for safety.  
Because I wanted to move things along with making my workshop, I was really serious about not acquiring anymore machines. 
Then, this guy contacted me regarding his free machines....
Really, my goal is to make small tools, as well as gears for vintage machines, to sell on ebay.  I even have a 2000 degree kiln for hardening/tempering metals.
You will soon see smaller stuff I have for sale listed on this site.  I recently bought a vintage Craftsman machinist toolbox for only $20, and it was filled with Starrett stuff, and a whole bunch of calipers that I already had.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 6, 2019)

You know those people that just always seem to be at the right place at the right time? No? That’s because it’s you. Congrats! 

I’m sure that once you decide what you’ll keep, there will be no lack of offers for the other stuff. I’d take a little horizontal mill someday. One of those would probably be right at home in my basement.


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hat's off to you Susan_in_SF. I worked with a lot of guys that didn't have half the drive you have!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks guys.  In this thread, I mentioned getting a $20 toolbox loaded with stuff.  How useful aRe the calipers and metal ruler squaring thingies?  This box was sold by the grandson of and machinist who just wanted to free up his garage space.  I don't know how old the box is, but is is in really good condition


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 6, 2019)

Here is another toolbox that might be valuable since the only other one I found online had an aftermarket lock on it, and the leather handle was torn up.  This toolbox was bartered with a grinder I didn't want.  The outer body is wood covered in leather, and the drawers are rusty metal.  On the top tray there is a hammer-like item.  Do any of you guys know what it is.  I like old toolboxes with the owners old tools in them.  It's like opening up a time capsule.










I think those keys belong to the toolbox, but the lock seems stuck.
Fyi, I just learned recently the reason why machinist toolboxes had mirrors.  It was for the machinist to use should he get any tiny metal swarm in his eyeball.  Is was  very important to remove the steel bit out asap since the tears' contents would rust the metal super quickly causing infection issues.  Who knew it wasn't for makeup, LOL!
Thanks for putting up with my showing off of stuff.
Susan


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 6, 2019)

jbobb1 said:


> Hat's off to you Susan_in_SF. I worked with a lot of guys that didn't have half the drive you have!


Thank you jbobb1.  I appreciate your compliment   However, when you say "drive" do you mean lack of impulse control once it comes to deals?  I am at the point where, as "chips&more" labeled it, I am more of a collector than user.  I don't want to be a collector, and truly want to cut some metal.  I just keep on running into deals.  From my experience with visiting old machinists, some of them get a lot of work done with just 1 lathe, 1 mill drill, a few grinders, and a horizontal bandsaw.  I am a newbie with a Bridgeport.  I need to attend tool hoarding rehab, lol.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 6, 2019)

I use a metal ruler squaring thing is often, but I don’t use dividers(which I think you’re calling calipers) very often. How useful? Hmm...1 being essential and 10 being not at all, I’d give the combination square a 7 and the dividers a 3.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 6, 2019)

jwmay said:


> I use a metal ruler squaring thing is often, but I don’t use dividers(which I think you’re calling calipers) very often. How useful? Hmm...1 being essential and 10 being not at all, I’d give the combination square a 7 and the dividers a 3.


Thank you jwmay for your useful input.  From looking at the prices on ebay for most vintage 4 pieces combination squares, I would have thought they were really useful.  Perhaps this is just your experience.  Hopefully other folks will chip in their opinion.  I think this toolbox had 4 sets of those combo squares.  I may just keep one, or keep a big set and a little set, but not sure if that is necessary.
Susan


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 6, 2019)

The inside and outside calipers have been replaced with digital calipers, they are  pretty well no  longer needed. Dividers have two straight points, used for "dividing" circles (and other  figures) into geometric shapes, projects now done  with AutoCad and its' knockoffs.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 6, 2019)

Surprise! Some of us still use calipers and dividers; there are things that cannot be measured with dial/digital/vernier calipers,  Personally I do not trust dial or especially digital calipers for accurate measurements; call me old fashioned, and proud of it!


----------



## Bobby Bailey (Apr 6, 2019)

We use inside and outside calipers a fair bit. Like @benmychree  said, there are plenty of things that they work better on the dial/digital.


----------



## ddickey (Apr 6, 2019)

I just used my outside calipers today. I like to set them a certain diameter and use them while roughing, plus you don't have to turn the lathe off.


----------



## jwmay (Apr 7, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> you jwmay for your useful input. From looking at the prices on ebay for most vintage 4 pieces combination squares, I would have thought they were really useful.


 
Keep in mind, the cost of a vintage item on EBay may have nothing to do with how useful it is.  People pay lots of money for lots of things for lots of reasons. I once paid nearly 400 dollars for an item I used precisely never, and sold it after 3 years of moving it out of my way.  Anyhow like you said, they can be useful. But I don’t see needing a drawer full of them. I use dividers the same way others have mentioned. Just not often, and if I didn’t have them I wouldn’t be stalled. I use a combination square for a lot of layout type work. But again, if I didn’t have them, I wouldn’t lose any time.  Contrast that with dial or digital calipers, which I couldn’t do without. Super useful gadget...20 bucks will buy you a set that are as accurate as most of us need. A micrometer set that ranges from 0-6 inches would be the only way to continue if I didn’t have calipers. Calipers that indicate measurements in thousandths of an inch, in my opinion, essential. 


Btw, I had to look it up, but apparently the terms divider and caliper seem to be interchangeable.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks guys.  I will sort through my dividers/calipers to decide which to offer to our members --- the ones who dare to use archaic old tools ;-)


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 7, 2019)

You have a lot of nice vintage hardware, I am jealous.  I just wish I could come up with a centerfinder like the bunch you have laying in that drawer...


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 7, 2019)

Do you need any Dial calipers?  I may have one or two I can send your way.  You will have to check them out, I pulled them from the excess tool bin at my last job.  Let me know.  Tim


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Thank you jbobb1.  I appreciate your compliment   However, when you say "drive" do you mean lack of impulse control once it comes to deals?  I am at the point where, as "chips&more" labeled it, I am more of a collector than user.  I don't want to be a collector, and truly want to cut some metal.  I just keep on running into deals.  From my experience with visiting old machinists, some of them get a lot of work done with just 1 lathe, 1 mill drill, a few grinders, and a horizontal bandsaw.  I am a newbie with a Bridgeport.  I need to attend tool hoarding rehab, lol.



No Ma'am. I apologize if it sounded that way. Simply referring to your desire to continue with your goals even with some of the drawbacks you've had.


----------



## kb58 (Apr 7, 2019)

To the OP, first-world problems.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 7, 2019)

astjp2 said:


> You have a lot of nice vintage hardware, I am jealous.  I just wish I could come up with a centerfinder like the bunch you have laying in that drawer...


Oh, is that what those are?  LOL! ;-)


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 7, 2019)

astjp2 said:


> Do you need any Dial calipers?  I may have one or two I can send your way.  You will have to check them out, I pulled them from the excess tool bin at my last job.  Let me know.  Tim


Do you mean dial indicators?  Are you pushing tools upon a tool hoarder?  Just kidding.  I have enough dial indicators and dial gauges.  Thanks for asking though!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 7, 2019)

jbobb1 said:


> No Ma'am. I apologize if it sounded that way. Simply referring to your desire to continue with your goals even with some of the drawbacks you've had.


Jboob1, thank you for your reply.    I didn't take offense to anything you said.  I just am very honest about how I feel I buy/obtain too much stuff where it has prevented me from making my workshop.  Right now, I can barely get to the washer and dryer in the back if the garage just to do laundry.  At the same time, I do feel good knowing the majority of my machinery and accessories are quality items despite my lack of funds.  Plus, my attitude is that, if I am going to make a workshop, I want to make sure it's awesome, and hopefully it will inspire other people to get into making stuff.
p.s., I meant jbobb1 !!  Your name is really easy to mess up, btw ;-)


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 7, 2019)

kb58 said:


> To the OP, first-world problems.


True, but if we were to have anything but first world problems, we wouldn't be on this website now, right?


----------



## chips&more (Apr 7, 2019)

jwmay said:


> Keep in mind, the cost of a vintage item on EBay may have nothing to do with how useful it is.  People pay lots of money for lots of things for lots of reasons. I once paid nearly 400 dollars for an item I used precisely never, and sold it after 3 years of moving it out of my way.  Anyhow like you said, they can be useful. But I don’t see needing a drawer full of them. I use dividers the same way others have mentioned. Just not often, and if I didn’t have them I wouldn’t be stalled. I use a combination square for a lot of layout type work. But again, if I didn’t have them, I wouldn’t lose any time.  Contrast that with dial or digital calipers, which I couldn’t do without. Super useful gadget...20 bucks will buy you a set that are as accurate as most of us need. A micrometer set that ranges from 0-6 inches would be the only way to continue if I didn’t have calipers. Calipers that indicate measurements in thousandths of an inch, in my opinion, essential.
> 
> 
> Btw, I had to look it up, but apparently the terms divider and caliper seem to be interchangeable.


Very good way to explain the need for a digital or dial caliper. And not so much need for the other old style dividers…Dave


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 7, 2019)

Susan congrats on your 'find'.  Great machines that will work well for you.  Second, the calipers at still useful in this day and age,  I use my hermaphrodite calipers often.  BTW, you got big$$$ woth of tools in about 200$ woth of boxes... for 20?  wow!

That parallel alone is woth 50$ in good condition... used.;


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 8, 2019)

Dabbler said:


> Susan congrats on your 'find'.  Great machines that will work well for you.  Second, the calipers at still useful in this day and age,  I use my hermaphrodite calipers often.  BTW, you got big$$$ woth of tools in about 200$ woth of boxes... for 20?  wow!
> 
> That parallel alone is woth 50$ in good condition... used.;


Hi Dabbler, when you say "parallel," I think of those thin bars that go into milling vises to help hold stuff.  What is your "parallel" that you are referring to.  Thank you in advance for any "schooling."


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 8, 2019)

The picture 20190406_175820 looks like a level also looks like a Starrett parallel from the 1930s.  My old mentor had one, and it was ground to a tenth or so when it was new.  If it is the parallel version it is very useful...

If it isn't the parallel I think it might be,   it still is a nice level!


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Apr 8, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> I don't want to be a collector, and truly want to cut some metal.  I just keep on running into deals.



Leave the deals for someone else, why dontcha!

Yeah I see a lot of good deals on machinery, especially this time of year, but just considering the time spent going to look at them is sufficient to stop me. Of course leaving the property somehow turns every quick jaunt into a 3-hour journey - might as well get some errands done while yer out.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 8, 2019)

Just pick the really ripe fruit. And eat only when hungry. Or, open up a grocery store!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 8, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Just pick the really ripe fruit. And eat only when hungry. Or, open up a grocery store!


Wise advise


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 8, 2019)

Well, there looks like I will finally make significant progress in getting my workshop organized.  I visited the woodshop teacher at my son's public middle school.  He said they definitely could use the Walker Turner radial drill press, and all the woodworking equipment that I don't need, including my lumber and pressboard. 
 I will be visiting the man donating the 3 machines today to check them out.  After this, like an alcoholic keeping away from a bar, I will try to not visit craigslist, since only bad things, like more machines, can come out of it ;-)
Susan


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 8, 2019)

Susan, I think you could fill a 10,000 sf warehouse in no time at all.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 8, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Well, there looks like I will finally make significant progress in getting my workshop organized.  I visited the woodshop teacher at my son's public middle school.  He said they definitely could use the Walker Turner radial drill press, and all the woodworking equipment that I don't need, including my lumber and pressboard.
> I will be visiting the man donating the 3 machines today to check them out.  After this, like an alcoholic keeping away from a bar, I will try to not visit craigslist, since only bad things, like more machines, can come out of it ;-)
> Susan


Does your local middle school have a wood shop class? That students can attend? And use power tools?


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 8, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Does your local middle school have a wood shop class? That students can attend? And use power tools?


Yes, they have 2 separate very large rooms for woodworking classes.  I will be donating my Taiwanese 14" bandsaw, Dremel variable speed scroll saw, vintage Craftsman 1/3hp pedestal grinder, dust collector,  etc..
I saw the machines today.  I will post pics since I am running late to an appt.  I have been wanting the exact same 18" bandsaw model for the longest time, but was never able to afford it.  I am kind of stunned that the owner is giving all this stuff to me.  After I get to my appt, I will post better pics.  The drill still has the vintage U.S. Navy label on it, lol!


----------



## chips&more (Apr 8, 2019)

Well that is great. I thought all the California public schools abolished all the wood and metal shop classes.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 8, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Well that is great. I thought all the California public schools abolished all the wood and metal shop classes.


So did I!!  The owner lives in a small rural town that is an hour's drive away.  I told him that the radial drill will be used at a middle school where a lot of the kids are low income.  In San Francisco, almost all "well-to-do" families put their kids in private school, and the public schools are super underfunded where they would normally never buy a radial drill for any class.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 8, 2019)

I had a senior moment (of embarassment).   Showed up at UCSF for my infusion, ad found out my appointment is tomorrow.  So, since i now have time, here are pics I took.






He had a belt cover on the drill that that was fiberglass and made from the mold of a cover that his friend had on his same model drill. I think that my kid's school probably has rules stating motor belts must be covered.

Earlier today, I vowed not to buy anymore machines.  Then, in the seller's garage, I see something I've been wanting that is hard to find nowadays -- a die filer!
I nonchalantly ask if he was selling it, and he said yes, but only after he cleans it up.


I am not going to ask him to sell it to me, but won't say no should he offer it to me (crossing my fingers).

Thanks for reading this guys!
Susan


----------



## jbobb1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice! Looks like you hit the jackpot!


----------



## Larry42 (Apr 8, 2019)

The guy (woman) with the most tools wins! Dividers can be very useful, center finder for the combi-square is a very handy item. Assorted micrometers are basic tools you need a fair assortment. I've tested my relatively cheap digital caliper against my high $ micrometer and it is surprisingly good. Being able to switch between imperial and metric at the touch of a button is great. One's stuff always exceeds one's space. I also want to make gears. I think I'm going to buy a 8" rotary table with plates, 8" chucks and tail stock. I considered a dividing head but I think I'll get more use out of the RT. Not that I know what I'm doing. Jet 9x49 mill w/DRO.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 9, 2019)

Make room for that die filer! Put it in your kitchen if you have to! That’s one of those machines you think you don’t need until you get one. Then you wonder how you got along without it! Kinda like a surface grinder story. Don’t worry about the files. They can be had (a little pricey) or made.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Apr 9, 2019)

Neat ideas, conversion of the bandsaw to metal isn’t that hard, I just recently converted a 12” Craftsman to metal cutting. I had to extra work because it was on a homemade wooden stand when I purchased it an estate auction. Instead of cluttering up the thread with the build videos, go to my YouTube channel on this build. Its Sawlogs Plastic by James Dedmon. This will give you some ideas on how I did it with jackshafts and pulleys to get the speed correct 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Apr 9, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Don’t worry about the files. They can be had (a little pricey) or made.


Think the files for an air file would work? Obligatory HF link: air file


----------



## wlburton (Apr 9, 2019)

I bought a die filer at an auction a little while ago (made by Keller) and have found that the original files, which cut on the down stroke, are essentially not available at all.  All the die filer files I've been able to locate on line (if you read the fine print) are ones that cut on the upstroke--not to mention that they are ridiculously expensive..  I quit bothering to look for them, however, when I realized that ANY file which will fit through the hole on the table and can be made to fit in the clamp will work fine--as long as the tang is pointed up.  Some files cut in both directions and work okay as long as you keep the part well held down--so it doesn't pinch your fingers.  The diamond coated needle files work fine as is.  It's a tool that we can all probably do without, but if you can pick one up inexpensively enough you WILL find uses for it. Now I have a way to (slowly) make square and hexagonal holes!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 9, 2019)

jdedmon91 said:


> Neat ideas, conversion of the bandsaw to metal isn’t that hard, I just recently converted a 12” Craftsman to metal cutting. I had to extra work because it was on a homemade wooden stand when I purchased it an estate auction. Instead of cluttering up the thread with the build videos, go to my YouTube channel on this build. Its Sawlogs Plastic by James Dedmon. This will give you some ideas on how I did it with jackshafts and pulleys to get the speed correct
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The 18" Craftsman has some sort of gearbox inside with a lever to allow slow speed cutting for metal, or faster speed for wood, but you still have to change blades. 
Other options for


wlburton said:


> I bought a die filer at an auction a little while ago (made by Keller) and have found that the original files, which cut on the down stroke, are essentially not available at all.  All the die filer files I've been able to locate on line (if you read the fine print) are ones that cut on the upstroke--not to mention that they are ridiculously expensive..  I quit bothering to look for them, however, when I realized that ANY file which will fit through the hole on the table and can be made to fit in the clamp will work fine--as long as the tang is pointed up.  Some files cut in both directions and work okay as long as you keep the part well held down--so it doesn't pinch your fingers.  The diamond coated needle files work fine as is.  It's a tool that we can all probably do without, but if you can pick one up inexpensively enough you WILL find uses for it. Now I have a way to (slowly) make square and hexagonal holes!


Thank you for the very useful info, wlburton.


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 9, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Well that is great. I thought all the California public schools abolished all the wood and metal shop classes.



I thought the same thing. They were actively closing shop classes as I was graduating in the 1980s.

I'm taking a welding class through the local community college, and the class is held in a high school metal shop, the teacher wearing two hats (HS shop teacher and college welding teacher). They have a very nice shop with several Southbend and Clausing lathes a Bridgeport mill, a second smaller Taiwanese mill (Liang Wai), a 36 ton metal shear, variety of sheet metal tools, lots of up to date welding equipment, Oxy fuel, Arc, Mig, Tig, plasma cutter, CNC plasma table, laser cutter. They move into a new building next September. This is a rural high school in one of the poorest counties in the state.

He said the past few years there has been more money coming to the schools for shop classes in California.

As an aside he would like a second Bridgeport or similar if somebody had one they wanted to donate to a school, I can get information to pass along.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 10, 2019)

Must be your personality , and oh who you calling old and archaic just cause we know how to use the tools in the box . Really you young whipper snapper, showing my age LOL. You did real well in that deal all items I've had on my list of wants. But I'm happy for you too. A little ok lot jealous . Any of the tools in the box you don't know ask If you want to find out.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 11, 2019)

Silverbullet said:


> Must be your personality , and oh who you calling old and archaic just cause we know how to use the tools in the box . Really you young whipper snapper, showing my age LOL. You did real well in that deal all items I've had on my list of wants. But I'm happy for you too. A little ok lot jealous . Any of the tools in the box you don't know ask If you want to find out.


Thank you for the offer, Silverbullet.  I actually have so many tools that are not common (to me, at least), I plan on eventually making thread dedicated to "Name This Tool!"  ;-)


----------



## MSD0 (Apr 11, 2019)

If you need to make space, let me know and maybe can work out a deal. I’m in the east bay (Fremont).


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 11, 2019)

MSD0 said:


> If you need to make space, let me know and maybe can work out a deal. I’m in the east bay (Fremont).


Thanks MSD0.  Let me send you a pm now..


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 11, 2019)

chips&more said:


> Make room for that die filer! Put it in your kitchen if you have to! That’s one of those machines you think you don’t need until you get one. Then you wonder how you got along without it! Kinda like a surface grinder story. Don’t worry about the files. They can be had (a little pricey) or made.


Dear chips&more,
Today, my friend Michael picked up the machines from the seller's home.





I fell off the no more tools wagon.  The seller offered me the Keller 1a  die filer to me for $50.


He said he always hoped to get around to finding the Overarm guise on ebay, but never got around to it.
The Overarm doesn't look to hard to make though.   It also came with zero files.  I did find one seller on ebay selling a new lot of 8 die filer square files for $20 that i paid for.  

I actually considered taking a pic of the filer in my kitchen, but was too tired to unload it from my car, along with the boxes full of Brown & Sharpe #9 tapered end mills, mill cast iron coolant reservoir, $20 full clamp set, books, mill overarm, etc.  Too bad Craigslist closed down their "Personals" section since I need to find a new strong servant (aka boyfriend) for me to move all my stuff, LOL ;-)
Susan


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 11, 2019)

You won't regret the die filer purchase. If you just don't need it or use it for some reason, there are a lot of nearby members that would help you to make a handsome profit off the purchase.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 12, 2019)

You did excellent! Don’t worry about the overarm for the die filer. I have two die filers and no over arms. For my Hobby Shop needs, I just file clock plates, spoking gears and such. The over arms are not needed for thin work, they just get in the way. But, easily made if need be. Maybe you could set-up the die filer in your kitchen to scramble the eggs. That was very low hanging ripe fruit! You picked it good! Don’t sell it!


----------



## Asbestos (Apr 12, 2019)

I was only moderately jealous until I saw the the toolboxes, that just tears it. 
 I used a drillpress like that in school. It was an old Navy surplus one from the 1950's It weighed more than an entire shipping container full of HF drill presses.  For some reason ours had a massive  three phase motor on it.  Looked to be probably 4Hp. I remember it well because that is where I learned to *always* use a clamp


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Apr 12, 2019)

Looks like I'm falling off the wagon again.  In line for an estate sale with an incredibly large collection of vintage tooling.  I've never seen so many men lined up for an estate sale.
Susan


----------

